# New Kubota BX23SLSB-R Backhoe- Leak Down-hydraulics don't hold position



## d681952 (Feb 22, 2018)

I just bought a new BX23SLSB-R Backhoe (my first) and I have a leak down on all hydraulic items. I noticed the stabilizers and backhoe lowered a little during the hour I used it. I parked it and noticed everything leaking down to the ground in a day or so. I was hoping to hear the truth before I call the Dealer and hear something other then the truth.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Call the dealer. You should have virtually no drift of the hydraulics on a Kubota product that has been properly set up. 

To minimize stress on the hydraulics always release the pressure on everything once they are shut down.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, first off, welcome to the forum! I own a Kubota BX 2200 and I also own a John Deere 990. No back hoe on either, but I know that my Deere loader bleeds down fairly rapidly, and the dealer informed me that this was normal. However, I think that it's not normal, and the hydraulics should hold under no load. It becomes a safety issue in my opinion. I'd do a general search online and see if you can pick up hits off the web about this issue, and if you see evidence of it, then it's probably as my dealer told me. However, if you find no hits, then I'd approach the dealer with your guns loaded! (figure of speech you understand?)


----------



## Hancock (Jan 7, 2018)

Tractor Beam said:


> Well, first off, welcome to the forum! I own a Kubota BX 2200 and I also own a John Deere 990. No back hoe on either, but I know that my Deere loader bleeds down fairly rapidly, and the dealer informed me that this was normal. However, I think that it's not normal, and the hydraulics should hold under no load. It becomes a safety issue in my opinion. I'd do a general search online and see if you can pick up hits off the web about this issue, and if you see evidence of it, then it's probably as my dealer told me. However, if you find no hits, then I'd approach the dealer with your guns loaded! (figure of speech you understand?)


I'm no service tech, but my L 35 Kubota does not leak down that rapidly, it is a 1996 year model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm with RC. There should be no noticeable leak down at all. Does the front end loader boom and bucket leak down as well?


----------

